# Adopting a male 12 week old puppy from rescue....



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so happy














I have been approved to adopt either Sooner or Maverick from a foster mom in Norman, Okla. I am leaving early early in the morning to pick up Ruby Jean's little brother!!! I'm not sure which little boy I will get yet--I want to see Ruby's reaction to both of them. I am in Arizona so it will be a fun road trip. Coming home will be lots of fun with both fluffbutts!! Well I wanted to share my good news with you all ~ thanks for reading!!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats and good luck!!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

How wonderful you are!
It's so great to see a puppy get a forever home finally.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great!!! I hope you'll keep us posted with how it goes with your new baby. 

Good luck and best wishes!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! How nice that you get a choice, too, although how will you ever choose?









Have a safe trip and update us as soon as you get back!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations!







Be sure and take lots of pictures to share with us. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

COngratulations!!! I can't wait to see pictures of your new baby!

I am sure Ruby will be a fanastic big sister.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Have a safe trip. Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

We want pictures! And lots of them! Have fun and be safe!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! I will be back, hopefully by Tuesday and I will let you all know just how it went.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's so exciting. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great!







Both of those boys are adorable!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Congrulations on your soon to be new furson! I can't wait to hear all about the reaction of Ruby and why you chose which boy. Please lots of pics.



'RubyJeansmom' date='Mar 15 2007, 01:10 AM' post='350383']














I am so happy














I have been approved to adopt either Sooner or Maverick from a foster mom in Norman, Okla. I am leaving early early in the morning to pick up Ruby Jean's little brother!!! I'm not sure which little boy I will get yet--I want to see Ruby's reaction to both of them. I am in Arizona so it will be a fun road trip. Coming home will be lots of fun with both fluffbutts!! Well I wanted to share my good news with you all ~ thanks for reading!!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations. Maybe you could just bring them both home with you.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Happy news! Can't wait for the pictures!









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

enJOY!
Melanie</span>


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS!! And have a safe trip.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

How exciting! Can't wait to see pic's!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Well....which one did you get....details please and pictures!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep







We want pictures plllleeeeeaaaaasssseee!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I remember seeing them!!!








I wanted Sooner SO badly!!!!!!!







We would never be approved for a rescue home b/c of kids, no fence etc.
Good luck! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations







you must be so excited. Good luck


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your well wishes----well I ended up getting "Maverick" and naming him Sooner! lol







My family is all from Oklahoma and LOVED the name. I am taking pics but have to learn how to post them again....it's been a very very long time.







I love him so much--he is such a sweet boy and ornery!!! That''s what I love the most ha ha!! Ruby Jean has always been shy and quiet I wanted one with a little spunk...and boy oh boy did I ever get it!!! He and Ruby Jean get along just find...she's 4 1/2 pounds and Sooner is 6.7 and she rules the roost--as it should be! I'm busy trying to work on housebreaking....he doesn't have a clue







He knows how to sit so far...he's so cute I think his favorite thing in the world is green beans!







More later...thanks so much for listening!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thanks everyone for your well wishes----well I ended up getting "Maverick" and naming him Sooner! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I've been waiting to hear from you! Thanks for the update, but we want pictures and more info soon!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats!








Still jealous over here, but can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I'm so happy it worked out for you. Congratulatins







*


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How are you & your new baby boy doing? How old is he & how much does he weigh now? Are he & Ruby best buddies yet? Would love to see photos.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for asking!! Sooner is just adorable--he's not as needy as Ruby Jean--but none the less he is a big sweetie.!!







He weighed in at 6.7 lbs at the vet's office. He is now four months old. He knows his name, has learned to sit and having issues with potty training....







But he is so smart I know he will get it soon!! lol (I'm keeping my fingers crossed anyway) I'm sorry I haven't posted pictures yet--I took the pictures with a throw away camera and now need to get them printed.....grrr....I'm so forgetful I end up leaving them on the counter when I go out to run errands.....







I promise to get them soon though. Ruby Jean is excepting him and they sure love to play -- but he's awfully big, Ruby Jean is only 4 1/2 lbs......so were trying to teach him to be gentle with her.....but she is truly the boss so we don't worry about it to much....she lets him know when shes had enough!! lol I'm hoping to post pictures in the next couple of days......


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear it is going well.







He is a big boy. It will be interesting to see where he tops out. I'm sure he will be fine with Ruby Jean. Since she is older, she will probably teach him some manners







Considering his puppy mill start, though, he might not have made it if he had been very small. Thanks for providing a loving home for this sweetie. Still holding out for the pictures


----------

